# Plotts



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 15, 2011)

Who All is Running Plott dogs on Hogs and or bear here in Ga? What lines are you using?I do and have been running them on Hog and bear for the last 16 years. All of my stock came from Mr Roy Stiles and I have been extremely pleased with them over the years. Some are better than others, but for the most part they have been pretty consistant with decent percentages of pups turning out to make good dogs. And for me, the grittier the better!


----------



## southerndoggin (Jul 17, 2011)

you wouldn;t have a young gyp you want to get rid of do you. i've got a pochahontas and stiles bred dog she pretty rough and quiet


----------



## shawnkayden2006 (Jul 17, 2011)

We have a young male 1/2 pocahontas plott and 1/2 Hardtimes English Red Tick.  He is right at 1 year old and already is doing good.  He hunts on his own, semi silent on track, and is gritty in a bay pen.  I am very pleased w. him.  Jill


----------



## plotthunter05 (Jul 17, 2011)

i aint from ga. but i got alabama hammer and sizzlin heat plotts ....there hog dogs but theyve been on the bear a time or two


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 18, 2011)

Southerndoggin, I dont have anything I would like to get rid of, but I will sure keep my eyes open for ya.  I could use a couple pups myself. 

Shawn, thats a good looking dog you got there. I have always hunted these plotts and have had a couple that were semi silent, but most are wide open on a track. Most everyone is going with shut mouth dogs these days and for good reason. I'm just so used to these loud mouth hounds, I think I would miss em if I switched to something quiet. 

Plotthunter, I have fooled with both of those lines you got there and both seemed to be awesome. I really like that alabama hammer blood. I got one of Roys gyps right now that I am gonna breed to a sizzlin heat bred dog and see how it goes.


----------



## Swineqhog (Jul 19, 2011)

I use Crockett Plotts and one silent 3/4 Weems 1/4 Sizzlin Heat.


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jul 19, 2011)

I dont know a lot on plots what is a good bread to train on hog or coon


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 21, 2011)

swineqhog: What do you think about those Crockett bred dogs? And is that 3/4 Weems dog male or female?


----------



## plottman25 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im not sure if yall have ever heard of this man or not but, Mr. Van Riggs up in Hubert NC has some fine plotts.  I had one of the best dogs i have ever owned come from him. He is a big time bear hunter and always has good stock for sale.  The good thing about this man is he will not sell any of his dogs, that he would not hunt himself. He aint shy about culling anything.  THe dog i had i used for coonhunting.


----------



## Swineqhog (Jul 22, 2011)

I was thinking it would be nice if we had a Georgia Plott Hunters Assoc. or something just for the Plott Hunters in our state. Maybe get together once a year for a big cooking and do some dog trading and saling. Might even work into a weekend thing with a hog baying that day and a coon hunt that night. Just a thought.


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 22, 2011)

Plottman25, I have heard of Mr. Riggs and have never heard anything but good about him and his dogs. I have actually hunted with him one time and his dogs put on a bear hunting clinic buddy. His dogs run to catch is what I have always heard and I like that! 

Swineqhog, I think thats a great idea. I am all ears brother!


----------



## baybranch02 (Jul 22, 2011)

I like that idea, The American Plott Assoc. has a reunion for southern hunters  that has been in  Fargo the last couple of years.


----------



## John Porter (Jul 23, 2011)

Just posted 2 free ones ib the pet section plus a cross dog...


----------



## chad85 (Jul 25, 2011)

does anyone have mr riggs number


----------



## Lukethedrifter (Jul 26, 2011)

Chad, give me a day or two and I will pm it to ya.


----------



## chad85 (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks


----------

